# Bubba Nubba!!



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Great wax!!
What do you reckon?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice reflections, who makes that wax.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Its the Bouncers I love DW3 wax


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that's looks nice


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great gonzo said:


> Great wax!!
> What do you reckon?


does it smell nice - I haven't even seen one in the flesh yet !!


----------

